# Converting from a mixed to double overhand grip for deadlifting, bicep tear



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've watched a vids on the net last of people tearing biceps whilst deadlifting and it always using a mixed grip and its always the bicep with the hand palm up, watching vids like this one






has freaked me out a bit, you can even hear the snap/tear OUCH :cursing: . I'm not a powerlifter but i do enjoy lifting heavy whilst bodybuilding and need to train smart in order to stay injury free and keep growing.

So i've decided to give the double overhand grip a go next week instead of a mixed grip. I can max out at 220kg and usually go to 180kg for 6 reps strap-free. Obviously i'm not going to that heavy but i will try to reach 140kg for 10 and try and build a solid technique from there.

Anyone else made the conversion from mixed to double overhand grip recently?

Cheers


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I always use hook grip which is fine until about 170 then it starts to hurt my thumbs


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

i always use a double overhand grip. i used to lift with a mixed grip, but like previously stated suffered two minor tears in the bicep of the arm where the hand palm up. i can see where the mixed grip might be popular for a 1 rep as it does feel stronger. however the risk, for me, is far greater than the benefit. i'd rather be able to train, without interruption, than lift 10kg more and then get injured. also, the mixed grip must work the two sides of the body differently, if only slightly, another reason not to go with it.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Use hook grip till you can't lift any more weight.

Try straps for last heavy set


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup i have, didnt really drop weight on the deads tho. first week droped down 2 180 and now im hitting pb's of 240 with the new girp. never hit that with a mixed grip


----------



## edwards1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

I used to do mixed grip but not anymore, nasty stuff


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

hilly said:


> yup i have, didnt really drop weight on the deads tho. first week droped down 2 180 and now im hitting pb's of 240 with the new girp. never hit that with a mixed grip


 I take it you don't use straps either hilly


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

I wish people would stop posting threads like this.

Everytime one comes up my bicep goes on strike. Its fine, i know its fine, but as soon as i read this sh:t it decides it doesnt want to deadlift anymore. :lol: :lol:

To be fair though, most bicep tears ive seen have under/over use at there roots. To many max efforts, to much competition (prevelent in strongman) cheat curling stupid ****ing weight (JW :whistling: ) Or not talking enough time to actually do some bicep work.

For the amount of people that actually DL with a mixed grip, i dont think Bi tears are that common.

Cue me tearing mine tonight :thumb:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I always use overhand grip, never mixed, for this same reason


----------



## jimmyk (Mar 15, 2009)

Surely form has a part to play, the guy in the video posted blatantly bends his arms thus contracting his bicep at the start of the lift, isn't that just asking for trouble?!?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

jimmyk said:


> isn't that just asking for trouble?!?!


Yep


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I give the double overhanded grip a try on tuesday and i know why i changed to the mixed grip, the bar just wanted to roll out of my fingers big time. I think i may have to start using straps for anything over 140kg+ until i get the hang of it. I now realise how the strong the mixed grip is, using it my grip strength was never a problem, amazing how one hand placed under the bar can make that big of a difference.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

look at this bloke do it, lol


----------

